# Cracked Big Green Fix? Pics added!



## vcd1363

I found an old Green Egg that has a crack in the ceramic at the back of it,,,can it be fixed? It is all there but the crack has a slight seperation. I can get it for $20.00 so i thought it might be worth a shot.


----------



## Bitteroot

Buy it unless it is totally busted, it will still cook just fine even if it is cracked.  If it is ceramic, you might be able to get them to replace it anyway. There is a lifetime guarentee on them.  If it is clay.... you're kinda in a fix in the repair, but I would think that some types of epoxy would do the trick.  Can you get some pictures of it?


----------



## nkbigdog

*Repair crack*

I have one thats 30 yrs old back then they made them from clay it was the biggest one offered.  Big warning was do not exceed over 300 degrees will cause unit to crack.  They can be repaired, with a grinder (drammel)
grind a v notch down crack inside and out.  Fill with epoxy and let dry.  This will take care of the problem do not let it get over 300 degrees or you will need more repairs.  Good luck and enjoy you can't beat the BGE


----------



## LEON MANLEY

Gorilla Glue


----------



## dbodkin

We fixed my Dad's.  It has been 10 years with the fix. Dremel out the crack  a bit and fill the area like spackle.

http://www.amazon.com/Imperial-Group-KK0307-Refractory-Cement/dp/B002GK0ORQ


----------



## stev

epoxy will fix it


----------



## Harley45

Try Rutland high temp caulk, you can find it at your local Ace hardware store.
I bought an older BGE and I had to repair the fire box, and it worked great.


----------



## dawg2

LEON MANLEY said:


> Gorilla Glue



This is a joke right?  That stuff will burn.


----------



## jason4445

I sold pottery for years and a Green Egg is nothing but a big pot.  The two things that crack a pot like that is moisture and heat or cold.  They fire these things up to over 1500 degrees so temperatures over 300 should not ever hurt them unless there is a weak place in it due to manufacturing and with these large pots that is a common thing.

What cracks them is keeping them outside, and not just where the rain will get on them but even in covered outside areas where the humidity get high.  The inside of the egg is not glazed and will absorb moisture from the air, (A lot of moisture) then you fire one up and steam is created in the porous fired clay and that cracks them.  Also the same during the winter, a couple of 50 degree days and rain, the a cold snap moves in quickly, the moisture in the clay freezes and cracks.  Also if it is damp and cold and you fire one up and the temperature change in the fired clay gets past a certain level and "Crack."

IF you are going to use  one and the humidity is high or it is cold then I would build a very small fire in it to start with, maybe five of 6 pieces of charcoal, let that burn for an hour, then start my cooking fire.

IF the crack is small - a few inches - I would just keep an eye on it - larger than that find some fireplace repair concrete and patch with that - these glues and epoxies you are talking about once heated gives off noxious chemicals when heated and that is going right to your food, of course the cancer probably won't show up for 20 years or so.


----------



## valkrod

vcd1363 said:


> I found an old Green Egg that has a crack in the ceramic at the back of it,,,can it be fixed? It is all there but the crack has a slight seperation. I can get it for $20.00 so i thought it might be worth a shot.



I will give you $40 for it.


----------



## BradMyers

Jason is right, check out this link. Great how to info on repair, this guy does amazing work. Also check out swamprb's repair info on that site

http://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44688


----------



## vcd1363

Going to pick up the Egg today,,,will take pics as the restoration progresses.


----------



## vcd1363

Here is what i got for $20.00. Will replace fire box and draft cover and had to buy a new top lid. Hope i didnt waste $20.00


----------



## rutandstrut

I would use JB Weld...It is made for High Temps and has some Metal in it also which will last a long time!


----------



## fireman1501

plant large flower in the pot and get a real smoker and start cooking.


----------



## shea900

fireman1501 said:


> plant large flower in the pot and get a real smoker and start cooking.



hahaha....I like it.


----------



## ken able

Have you ever noticed that a lot of yuppies in Buckhead sell a lot of green eggs? The one I bought was cracked, I used fire rated cement and it has worked good. I wish I would of used the drimmel!


----------



## Bitteroot

i would take a lot of pics and carry them to BGE in Tucker and see what they will give you on a trade.  I suspected it was a clay version when you first posted and that being the case, you have vaible trade fodder!  I traded mine on a new BGE and got $200 of the purchase of a new one. Mine had a busted lid that was in no way repairable! Point being .. even the clays had a lifetime warranty.. and it might be worth the effort.  JMHO


----------



## blues brother

Bitteroot said:


> i would take a lot of pics and carry them to BGE in Tucker and see what they will give you on a trade.  I suspected it was a clay version when you first posted and that being the case, you have vaible trade fodder!  I traded mine on a new BGE and got $200 of the purchase of a new one. Mine had a busted lid that was in no way repairable! Point being .. even the clays had a lifetime warranty.. and it might be worth the effort.  JMHO



SSHHHSSSHH...pick on your gitbox and hush!? Wanna make 5 bucks!?? and I'll come and pick it up! Deal or no deal!??
Listen to bitter...he know what he is talking about.  Or I'll give ya 25 bucks!


----------



## Trout4me

*Bge*

I second the JB Weld for repair.

BGE warranty will only cover replacement for the original owner.  They are great people to deal with on any issues.  Give them a call.


Jim


----------



## Bitteroot

Trout4me said:


> I second the JB Weld for repair.
> 
> BGE warranty will only cover replacement for the original owner.  They are great people to deal with on any issues.  Give them a call.
> 
> 
> Jim



who's to say.. he is not the original owner?   They didn't track that stuff back in the day concerning clays...lifetime is lifetime, either stand behind it or don't. I was not the original owner either and told them so, it was a gift from a friend for helping him kill his first turkey.

And yea I'll give you $25 for it too!


----------



## Twenty five ought six

vcd1363 said:


> Here is what i got for $20.00. Will replace fire box and draft cover and had to buy a new top lid. Hope i didnt waste $20.00



There is a special high temp mortar/mastic that is used for kilns and fireplaces.  A good masonry supply house will have it.  I would use that. It comes pre-mixed in a can.


I'm a big fan of JB Weld, but it's epoxy, and I think you will find that the expansion ratios are too different, and that the high heat will eventually break it down.


----------



## vcd1363

Well,,, i tried the trade in thing but they said no way but they were willing to sell me a new one,,,530.00,,,yikes. i did figure out that i need a new fire box and of course that piece alone is 111.00 so i might just put the renovation on hold unless i can find a used one or just sell it to someone who wants to take over the job.


----------



## Trout4me

Believe me the $530 is a great deal!!!  Is that for a large?  What dealer did you go to?

Thanks!

Jim


----------



## Bitteroot

that is a steal... buy it! AND fix the other one too!


----------



## vcd1363

Its for the medium,,,at the Tucker store.


----------



## Bitteroot

vcd1363 said:


> Its for the medium,,,at the Tucker store.



ah... never mind.. that's good but not for a medium. Stick with the large when you get the chance... you won't regret it.  Hope the repair works out for you.  Word of advice,  make sure the top band on the lid stays tight..or you will watch in horror as the lid slides off and onto the concrete as I did one day!  Not too tight mind ya.. but pretty snug on both bands.


----------



## killerv

they are having pricing wars down here on them. larges are going for 650 but dealers are willing to throw in a couple bags of bge charcoal and even plate setters to sweeten the deal against competitors. friend of mines store started carrying them around may, he's already sold over 30, the bge dealer down here wasn't expecting them to sell but about one a month.


----------



## Lester7009

JB Weld for repair, first grind out on both sides, make sure it is clean. Looks like the old model which is supposed to be good for no more than 300 degrees New model will fire up to 800 degrees with large. BGE has life time warrenty on original owner only on the new ones I would call BGE and see if this one has a warrenty in effect


----------



## lilburnjoe

Build you an Ugly Drum Smoker (UDS) !  Set it and forget it temp control, inexpensive to build and makes awesome BBQ  !!


----------

